# Diet..(PSCarb, Jimmy, ChefX...)



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello All

Right, this is really aimed towards Jimmy, PSCarb and ChefX as they all know my goals/aims, etc, but please feel free to add in your contributions.

Right, moved into my new cottage this weekend so i can really sit down and get my diet sorted (My kitchen is 4 x bigger than my last, so that makes cooking / storage a lot easier too)

Right, looking to add some good mass from now untill end of year, ready to start dieting to hopefully compete in April 2006.

Obviously I dont want to add much fat, but i know during bulking its almost impossible not to and any!

My current stats are:

*Height: 6ft 2"*

*
Weight: 230lb*

*
BF %: 10 - 11%*

*
BMI: 29.5*

Ive done the basic calculations on diet, which equate to:

Basal Metabolic Rate: *2278Kcals* (Amount of calories i need to maintain weight if i just lead in bed all day)

Daily Calorie Needs: *3600Kcals* (To maintain weight with my lifestyle)

Im currentally on a cycle of: *Test Ethan / Sust / HELIOS / T3 * which i will be running for 10 weeks.

Im taking *2g Fish Oils* with every meal and also a handfull of *amino 2000 caps* (prolab) with every meal.

Can you guys help me sort out my daily diet?

Im also posting a thread on my training and would also appreciate some help with that. This is here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=105159#post105159

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

To be honest paul I can give you a base for the diet, but you have to adjust it for taste and each week adjust it to the rate you need to change. the reason most guys get fat while bulking is they try to rush it too fast and they use junk foods or too high in carbs and low in fats. The rate of change is what is most important to keep lean while bulking, it can be done (you will always gain a tad of fat otherwise you are going a bit too slow)

Normally I tell guys to use the scale but in your case you have your body pretty dialed in so for you use a set of accumeasure calipers and measure every two weeks. If the calipers are showing no change and the scale is going up, keep the calories the same, if the calipers are going up and the weight is going up, you are gaining to fast, if the calipers are the same and the scale is staying the same then you are going to slow up the food 500 to 1000 calories a day.

next thing, I have found there is a cap at how much food you can eat before you bloat, so if you are eating and find it bloats you too much but you need to increase the calories, just cut the fiber veges back a tad and replace those calories with starches, in this way the macros stay the same yet you can eat all the food with less bulk.

next tip, enzymes and healthy bacteria aka they work so well at digesting teh extra food that you can eat more, cleaner and absorb more nutrition, that means better growth on the food without having to get sick on it.

My personal food choices... (if you could not guess hahahaha)

[ ] beef

[ ] pork

[ ] chicken

[ ] turkey

[ ] tuna

[ ] salmon

[ ] 2% milk

[ ] eggs

[ ] cottage cheese 2%

[ ] yogurt 2% plain

[ ] whey protein powder (post workout drink)

[ ] asparagus

[ ] broccoli

[ ] green beans

[ ] cauliflower

[ ] pasta linguini

[ ] potatoes

[ ] rice (short & long grain)

[ ] sweet potatoes

[ ] egg noodles

[ ] brown (& wild) rice

[ ] oatmeal, rolled oats (slow cooked)

[ ] multi grain bread

[ ] olive oil (extra virgin)

[ ] butter (unsalted)

[ ] honey (post workout drink)

[ ] berries (breakfast only)

[ ] apples (breakfast only)

[ ] oranges (breakfast only)

[ ] bananas (breakfast only)

[ ] coffee

[ ] tea

[ ] cream (for coffee/tea)

[ ] zero calorie sweetener

[ ] diet soda

[ ] chocolate, dark

try to make your meals stick around a 35p/30f/35c ratio of macronutrients from the above list

keep you calories the same each day

if your not gaining then add in 500 more calories a day the next week

if your gaining too fast (aka fat) then lower the calories by 500 a day for the next week

Paul if you like I'll sponosr you a copy of the diatia to use as a base 9adjust it as need be) but at least it will give you consistent amounts and a variety of foods plus recipes... if you need to increase the amounts you just change levels/chapters to go up or down that way.

cheers

(above is only IMO)  <<<insert ninja="" smiley="" here="">>></insert>


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Paul, doesnt HELIOS have T3 already in it?

Anyway, chef is correct. Add the digestive enzymes and the probiotics in the mix. bloat will be reduced to a minimum and you will get more out of your overfeeding.

The only way you can get around this is to add foods that contain enzymes like raw fruits and vegetables and stuff like yoghurt and sauerkraut.

Hey Chef, why do you prefere 2% plain yogurt to just plain yogurt?

I think you are going to tell me something about milkfat being too high here.

I like the regular plain better because it has more of a natural profile and I add whey, honey, vanilla extract at then the ratio's are better suited for my macros. If I add the stuff above then I would have to add a fat to it.

Just curious tho if you would not mind explaining.

There is nothing I can add other than maybe adding some yohimbe (even tho it is in the HELIOS) and cayenne to help with the fat loss, maybe even some apple cider vinegar too.


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

I think helios paul has is clen but there is a T3 based one as well


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Aye, The HELIOS i have is 40mcgs Clen and 5.4mg of Yosh.

Anyone know where i can get some digestive enzymes in the UK, preferabally online if poss.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> Aye, The HELIOS i have is 40mcgs Clen and 5.4mg of Yosh.
> 
> Anyone know where i can get some digestive enzymes in the UK, preferabally online if poss.


I know where you can get some digestive buscuits from!!! :jerk:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

give me a call paul


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You guys dont have digestive enzymes in the UK?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is my tuppence worth i don't know what you like and don't like.....

Meal 1:

Porridge 100g

1 medium banana

Handful of Nuts

Pro-Mr

Meal 2:

250g Sweet Spud

250g Chicken breast

2 tbsp Olive Oil

Meal 3:

250g Sweet Spud

250g Chicken breast

2 tbsp Olive Oil

1 medium pot of natural yoghurt

Meal 4:

Pro-Mr

1 Medium Banana

Handful of Seeds

Meal 5:

Post training drink containing

60g Carbs

45g protein

10g L-Glutamine

10g Creatine

Meal 6:

200g Salmon

100g Cottage Cheese

Loads of Veg

1 medium pot of natural yoghurt

Meal 7:

2 Scoops Pro-Peptide

2tbsp Natural Peanut Butter

Totals:

Cals:4342

Protein:413

Carbs:354

Fats:140

Sat:24


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Paul, holland and barrett do digestive enzymes, + you should be able to ge them online - they do apple pectin too ( but you cnat buy it online for some gay reason).


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Here is my tuppence worth i don't know what you like and don't like.....
> 
> Meal 1:
> 
> ...


I do like the look of this diet, and i like everything on there.

Whats the nutritional break down on Pro-MR mate, as i use Nlarge2 and Whey shakes, so i can adjust them accordingally.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

megatron said:


> Paul, holland and barrett do digestive enzymes, + you should be able to ge them online - they do apple pectin too ( but you cnat buy it online for some gay reason).


Excuse my ignorance, but i havent gotten around to reading much of ChefX`s work yet (Planning on reading it this weekend)

Whats the big deal with Apple Pectin, seen a lot of you ranting on about it. whats it used for?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

just a copy and paste:

An indigestible, soluble fiber, Apple Pectin is a general intestinal regulator that is used in many medicinal preparations, especially as an anti-diarrhea agent. Our ancestors believed that old proverb "An apple a day keeps the doctor away". Today, nutritional scientists research for evidences that verify how Apples are good for our health. Apples are rich in pectin, a soluble fiber, which is effective in lowering cholesterol levels.

Researchers at the University of California, Davis, found that Apple Pectin also acts as an antioxidant against the damaging portion of cholesterol in the blood stream. Many researchers suggest that people who eat fatty foods should, if possible, wash down this food with apple juice rather than the usual drink. Researchers have found that raw Apples are the richest of fruits in pectin, with the Jonagold variety of Apple leading other varieties.

It has been established that a diet rich in Apple Pectin can protect against these diseases. Research in Japan has found that Apple Pectin can also decrease the chances of colon cancer. Apple Pectin helps maintain intestinal balance by cleansing the intestinal tract with its soluble and insoluble fibers. Apple Pectin tends to increase acidity in the large intestines, and is advocated for those suffering from ulcer or colitis, and for regulating blood pressure. Pectin is also effective in causing regressions in, and preventing, gallstones. There is also evidence that the regular use of Apple Pectin may lessen the severity of diabetes.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

good one biker

one thing I didnt put in the alchemy... apple pectin is essential while on gear, it lowers LDL's and raises HDL's by absorbing excess bile (cholesterol) from the intestines.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice find Biker....

I notice that taking 12 fish oils a day and 6 apple pectin a day my volume and flow of urine is stronger.

I also notice I recover from a cycle quicker too.

My balls seem to get bigger faster and for some reason I dont know why but I do notice this (hard recovery guy).

Remember gear can raise cholesterol and apple pectin and fish oils can lower it, this is a good thing.

I think gear is hard on the prostate and the fish oils I notice help the prostate, maybe this has something to do with prostaglandins which are a form of eicasinoids which the Omega 3's help out.

Due to the fact that the highest concintration of prostagalndins is in the prostate (hence the word) there is some coralation here but I cant find a study supporting this.

This is what I notice and my opinion.

But the proof is in the flow (urine) 

Maybe the prostate is less inflamed in the presance of Omega 3's

Copy and paste, notice the bold words:

Omega 3 is also converted into another class of chemical called eicosanoids, the most critical of which are prostaglandins. Prostaglandins are important for the regulation of *inflammation*, pain, swelling, blood pressure, heart function, gastrointestinal function and secretions, kidney function and fluid balance, blood clotting and platelet aggregation, allergic response, nerve transmission, *steroid production and hormone synthesis*. If the diet is inadequate, the omega-3 prostaglandins produced are either lacking or unbalanced, leading to dysfunction of these vital bodily activities.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

no matter what we're talking about you just have to involve your balls Scott


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

AhhhhhHaaaaaa, either that or the prostate

Actually, I notice everything.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> AhhhhhHaaaaaa, either that or the prostate
> 
> Actually, I notice everything.



*Study: Pectin May Help Slow Progression of Prostate Cancer*

Pectin, a natural substance found in the peel and pulp of citrus fruits such as lemons, grapefruits, oranges, and tangerines, may help slow the progression of recurrent prostate cancer, according to a California researchers.

Dr. B.W. Guess, an oncologist in Marina del Rey, reported in the journal Prostate Cancer and Prostatic Diseases on a small study in which 13 men with recurrent prostate cancer each day took pectin capsules totaling 800 mg a day.

He reported that after year to taking pectin, the time it took prostate specific antigen levels to double -- regarded as a marker of disease progression -- was significantly longer for 7 of the 10 men who completed the study.

When PSA growth is slowed, it indicates the progression of cancer is slowed, according to researchers.

Three of the men stopped taking the supplement because of mild abdominal cramps or diarrhea.

The study was sponsored by EcoNugenics, the company that sells the modified citrus pectin upplements used in the research


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sweet find samurai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a cool book on prostate and it is probably the slowest cancer growth there is.

Benign prostatic hypertrophy (BPH) is actually quite common. To a degree almost all elderly men will suffer from some sort of this ailment. I think it is quite common, kindof like heart desease and old age.

The treatments include stuff like Proscar, which can lead to tremendously high incidence of impotence and decreased libido as well as numerous ejaculatory disorders in men taking the drug.

Oh and surgery, copy and paste:

Between 1984 and 1990 prostate surgery boomed. Today, urologists generate over $5 billion dollars annually by performing over 400,000 prostate operations. It is estimated that there are over 130,000 urologist in the United States that derive 50 percent of their business from the prostate operation alone!

What a joke, this can leave you with impotence and incontinence.

Yah that is right, no more sex and you will have to wear a diaper too.......

What they dont tell you is Saw palmetto works better than Proscar and is a safe over the counter herb.

In recent years, at least 16 scientific double-blind placebo controlled studies have been conducted on the extract of this ancient plant. Every single study has shown that it improves urination, urine flow, reduces pain, and reduces prostate size.

They also dont tell you that BPH can go away all by itself.

Oh, what happens when they prod and take lets say a biopsy? Well, you run a higher chance of metastasization, this is where a piece leaves the area and goes somewhere else to grow. Probably faster as the prostate is one of the slowest growing cancers there is and you probably would die of natural causes before the cancer took you from the prostate.

Dont get me started on all this my Mom died of cancer and the treatements almost killed her. Quality of life was worse too.

Its a money game and anytime they cut you, you run a chance of wearing diapers and no more sex when maybe all this could have been avoided with the things mentioned here on the board.

Saw Palmetto, fish oils, apple pectin, Serenoa, Pygeum africanum, the amino acids Glycine, Leanne, and Glutamic acid have shown to help relieve prostate symptoms.

Oh, dont forget Zinc

Anyway, this is just for information but gear does tend to enlarge the prostate and having things like the above in your aresonal is only a benefit.

Many Doctors either dont know or wont tell you these things.

Even a simple exercise like walking helps the prostate too.

I have an article I typed up on this but decided beings that I am not a Dr. it would not be right posting it in case there was iffy information on it. I would post it but I think this might not be right.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul breakdown for the Pro-MR is

Carbs..19g

Protein..42g

Fat..3g


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I dont normally hype supps but after Pauls advice i tried these and i rate them highly. Ive been using then for a couple of weeks as my appetite has been low and im still making good gains.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

DAmn i like the sound of that diet pscarb, might give it a try in the near future myself..


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Paul breakdown for the Pro-MR is
> 
> Carbs..19g
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks mate, means 1/2 serving of NLarge2

Full Serving is:

Kcals: 600kcal

Carbs: 80g

Protien: 52g

Fat: 6g

Half with milk will be good enough, no?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Pro-MR would be a lot 'cleaner' than Nlarge mate.

Unless my memory is failing me Nlarge is a bit sugary.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Biker said:


> Pro-MR would be a lot 'cleaner' than Nlarge mate.
> 
> Unless my memory is failing me Nlarge is a bit sugary.


Yes, i suppose your right there.

I`ll invest in some i think, almost finished my tub of Nlarge anyway.

ALso that PVL Whey Gorment stuff is lurrrrrrvley!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pvl whey gourmet is low or nil in carbs mate so if you are going to replace the Pro-Mr mate i would suggest maybe muscle milk you can buy it from ukcheapsupplements....very good breakdown...

and don't mix any of your drinks with milk mate i know you are bulking mate but keep with water and add in more good carbs if you want more but don't use milk all sugar carbs....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> ALso that PVL Whey Gorment stuff is lurrrrrrvley!


so is chocolate nesquick....get the picture?


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> pvl whey gourmet is low or nil in carbs mate so if you are going to replace the Pro-Mr mate i would suggest maybe muscle milk you can buy it from ukcheapsupplements....very good breakdown...
> 
> and don't mix any of your drinks with milk mate i know you are bulking mate but keep with water and add in more good carbs if you want more but don't use milk all sugar carbs....


Sorry to jump in on your thread Paul, but is it quite bad to use milk with whey protein? I usually use it if im gaining, but if i begin to put on to much fat i switch to water for a few weeks. I might stick to water from now on though..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

best way mate ithe only reason i see for using milk is for taste but nowadays the taste's are getting better so this is not an issue so only mix with water.....save the sugar for your tea...


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Right'o, thanks for the answer Pscarb.


----------

